

Security fears in China as smog disrupts surveillance cameras - melancholy
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1347835/security-fears-china-surveillance-cameras-are-blinded-thick-smog

======
toddmorey
I understand the desire to get a zinger in your headline, but this a pretty
editorialized and needs to be changed to the actual headline of the article.
It's not what the article says and I'm sure China has parallel and ongoing
efforts to work on the smog problem. This is not "instead of" it's in addition
to. I'm not a fan of what I think is an invasive security system, but I
actually appreciated the article's non-biased reporting.

------
rockyleal
A better use of the word 'instead' would be, for example, something like this:

Instead of fixing torture and global surveillance, US building laws to help it
become legal.

~~~
einehexe
As long as everyone is willing to pretend that the whole problem is the US
then the entire West can continue their joint surveillance programs easily.
Brilliant.

~~~
rockyleal
Good point, its the West indeed.

------
Sam_Odio
"Instead of fixing smog, China building surveillance tech to help see through
it."

Misleading title; it presents false choice.

------
SeanLuke
Fix this manipulative headline. The word "Instead" does not appear anywhere in
this article.

